# Most Hilarious pre or post-fight comments?



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ok gentleman (and ladies if there are any) time to take a break from all these serious threads.

Let's recall some of the most ridiculous pre-fight or post-fight comments.

I'll get er started:

Nate Quarry: ...missed you so much!

Joe Rogan: Yea I missed you too man.

NQ: Aww.. Let's get an apartment together... I missed your musk.

JR: Uhhhh... You musta got hit really hard in that second round dude


This one stands clear in my memory because Nate had such a straight face. To this day I don't know if he was serious. Joe Rogan concurs with my conclusion as he had one disgusted look too. 

Take it away. Have some fun with it I need a laugh.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> Joe Rogan concurs with my conclusion as he had one disgusted look too.
> 
> Take it away. Have some fun with it I need a laugh.



like this


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I want to ****... fight chuck

~wandy


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

"Don't fear me...


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

xeberus said:


> I want to ****... fight chuck
> 
> ~wandy


LOL yeah that was a good one and "im not impressed by your performance" not really funny at the time but has become a staple in MMA pop-culture

thiago alves after gsp beat bj and tito's cracked skull, and his announcing abillity write tito ortiz worst announcer into youtube it took me the third time to be able to watch it all the way through because i found it too cringe worthy


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

joe davola said:


> LOL yeah that was a good one and "im not impressed by your performance" not really funny at the time but has become a staple in MMA pop-culture
> 
> thiago alves after gsp beat bj and tito's cracked skull, and his announcing abillity write tito ortiz worst announcer into youtube it took me the third time to be able to watch it all the way through because i found it too cringe worthy


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzuLTS40gW0

There's the link for the tit ortiz announcing video if n e one wants it. Funny stuff.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzuLTS40gW0
> 
> There's the link for the tit ortiz announcing video if n e one wants it. Funny stuff.


Got your embed :thumbsup:






That was pretty terrible too, btw.

"I wanna **** Chuck." - Wand is always good, as mentioned.

"I'm not ehhhimpressed eh by your performance." - GSP, is probably my favorite, just for the accent.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

[/QUOTE]

Ahh priceless.


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

Royce Gracie : "Dis is my houz .... I build it"


----------



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

"To the death Georges... I Mean it"

Granted, not so funny when they were said, but in hindsight... LOL.


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> "To the death Georges... I Mean it"
> 
> Granted, not so funny when they were said, but in hindsight... LOL.


it's so funny how bitches always mention this even though bj never said this


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Pre fight.."Im in the best shap of my life,Ive never felt better."..Post.."I had a cracked skull"....Good combo


Why does somebody gotta be a bitch?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> "To the death Georges... I Mean it"





joe davola said:


> it's so funny how bitches always mention this even though bj never said this


Take a look at this, bitch:-


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

> Royce Gracie : "Dis is my houz .... I build it"


LMAO!! I can remember the look on his face as he said it.. His eyes were 3/4 shut and he had this open smile that made him appear as though he was 8-pack deep before going through with the interview.

-- He even had a slight terminator accent!


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

joe davola said:


> it's so funny how bitches always mention this even though bj never said this





Soojooko said:


> Take a look at this, bitch:-


OWNED!!!!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

"God bless......God."

"I was not imbressed by your berformance."

The Marquardt/Rogan exchange is going to have me laughing all day. It sounds like Marquardt was thinking of Anchorman or something.

"I did cheat when I fought BJ. I 'ire a guy to dress up like a woman, run up and kiss 'im."


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

"Im gonna go home tonight and Im gonna drink a Coors Light...thats a COORS Light because BUD Light won't pay me nothin. Im gonna sit down with my friends and family...and hell I might even get on top of my wife tonight. See y'all later."


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

FrankMir20 said:


>


who are they this is so funny


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

^ Hahaha.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Pretty much one of the best post fight interviews ever.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Nick is a cool guy, gives Gomi his props too.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Realness.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Joe Rogan recently said something that was hilariously stupid.

"No one alive can let Shane Carwin punch them in the face and be cool with that."

I don't know how the average person thinks but I'm usually not cool with being punched in the face....by anyone.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Ryan1522 said:


> "Don't fear me...


I thought this was so funny, Buentello wanted the crowd to reply with "Fear the consequences" like he was a UFC superstar with a famous catchphrase, but there was a deadly silence inside the arena, with most people thinking Paul Buentello what the F are you talking about,lmao.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

"I'm going to out-wrestle Dan Henderson" - Michael Bisping. Was a seriously clever comment from Mike.

Any of Tito's post-fight questions/comments working for Affliction were pretty epic too.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFCFAN89 said:


> "Im gonna go home tonight and Im gonna drink a Coors Light...thats a COORS Light because BUD Light won't pay me nothin. Im gonna sit down with my friends and family...and hell I might even get on top of my wife tonight. See y'all later."


Blunt, straight. At least the man is honestraise01:.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

DropKick said:


> Pretty much one of the best post fight interviews ever.


you get infinite + reps because I've never seen this. It is great from start (after tim sylvia) to finish!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> "I'm going to out-wrestle Dan Henderson" - Michael Bisping. Was a seriously clever comment from Mike.
> 
> Any of Tito's post-fight questions/comments working for Affliction were pretty epic too.


Ahhh, yes. Bisping before the Hendo fight. Lets not forget, "Hendersons got nothing but a big right and you can see it coming from miles off".


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Did he really say that? BWAAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Ahhh, yes. Bisping before the Hendo fight. Lets not forget, "Hendersons got nothing but a big right and you can see it coming from miles off".


Haha yeah, that was another quality one from Bisping. I do really like the bloke, but he and his camp said some stupid stuff prior to that fight.



swpthleg said:


> Did he really say that? BWAAHAHAHAHAAAA!!!


Yep, he said both of those things. Think Mike's comments came in the Countdown show, but I've found a comment from his camp online prior to that fight:

"He will take Dan Henderson down more than one time in the fight. He will, that's how he is going to win the fight. That is how I see it. When they start trading I think Mike will win the scrambles. Dan is a great scrambler but in a scramble situation I think Mike is going to come out on top every time.

I help Mike stop himself from over-training and keep him focused on the task at hand. Right now he is in phenomenal shape. He is getting two, maybe two and a half days of rest a week at the moment and his wrestling is better than I have ever seen it. There is no doubt in my mind that he will end this fight before the third round"

Hmm, maybe not lads.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> "I'm going to out-wrestle Dan Henderson" - Michael Bisping. Was a seriously clever comment from Mike.
> .


Hah yeah, I loved during the fight that Bisping tried to take him down and Hendo laughed at him


----------



## kujo45 (Apr 21, 2008)

I couldnt find the clip; but the Forrest/Jardine fight post-commentary was strange, if not mildly amusing. Forrest is in tears, says something to Rogan; who gives a bewildered look as Forrest runs out of the octagon crying


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

"I'm going to the death Georges!"

~BJ Penn

That one still makes me lulz every time I see BJ's face.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> Ok gentleman (and ladies if there are any) time to take a break from all these serious threads.
> 
> Let's recall some of the most ridiculous pre-fight or post-fight comments.
> 
> ...


FYI - Nate was quoting the movie Anchorman.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What fight did that interview (Quarry one) come after?


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Rusko said:


> who are they this is so funny


lol, that was tito and ken shamrock i believe. classic


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Hah yeah, I loved during the fight that Bisping tried to take him down and Hendo laughed at him


I'd really love to see a GIF of this.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

IndependentMOFO said:


> I'd really love to see a GIF of this.


Ask and ye shall receive










He doesn't laugh, but he smiles and looks like "Come on Mike Really?" I remember Rogan saying something about it when it happened.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

This is awesome.


----------



## Deftsound (Jan 1, 2008)

hands down this is the best thread i have ever seen on this forum lolololol


nothing funnier than seeing ken shamrock lose his temper!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

DropKick said:


> Pretty much one of the best post fight interviews ever.


war diaz

if he had tits, he'd be in my sig :thumbsup:


----------



## joe davola (Feb 10, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> Take a look at this, bitch:-


im talking about quitting, people say bj quit but it was he's corner who stopped it when they ask him if he wants to continue he nods his head and than they ask him some more questions but he doesn't respond so they call it off


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Wanderlei Silva is the chmapion of pre-/post- fight comments. His comments back from the days of Pride are hilarious and his latest, before the Bisping fight is also an excellent one.
"I want to kick the Bisping ass !!!" :thumb02:


----------



## FeedMyLegacy (Feb 25, 2010)

Funniest ever:

"I'm not just some 2 fight fluke..." Houston Alexander before losing 4 fights in a row and even worse, losing one to Kimbo Slice.


----------



## Skylaars (Jul 13, 2009)

"He was fuckin doin some lil, Hadouken fuckin punch to me."

LMAO, Diaz is good shit.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> Ok gentleman (and ladies if there are any) time to take a break from all these serious threads.
> 
> Let's recall some of the most ridiculous pre-fight or post-fight comments.
> 
> ...


Yeah he's always comes off as a bit queerish, nothing wrong with that but creepy comments are creepy comments. If he is then he's one that'll knock your teeth out and cuddle with you afterwards.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

Soakked said:


> Yeah he's always comes off as a bit queerish, nothing wrong with that but creepy comments are creepy comments. If he is then he's one that'll knock your teeth out and cuddle with you afterwards.


ANCHORMAN people. Step your movie watching game up:

Champ Kind: The bottom line is you've been spending a lot of time with this lady, Ron. You're a member of the Channel Four News Team. 
Ron Burgundy: That's a given. 
Champ Kind: We need you. Hell, I need you. I'm a mess without you. I miss you so damn much. I miss being with you, I miss being near you. I miss your laugh. I miss your scent; I miss your musk. When this all gets sorted out, I think you and me should get an apartment together. 
Brian Fantana: Take it easy, Champ. Why don't you sit this next one out, stop talking for a while.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Epic fail on my part, but chancy on his part saying a comment like that and assuming people have seen that movie.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

"I am not Superman. I am Super Cheick Kongo."

No love for this one?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

What was that jiberish Kongo said lastnight?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

G_Land said:


> What was that jiberish Kongo said lastnight?


Something with a thick French accent LOL. He said something in English and then a couple of things in French.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah all I know is I could understand any of it lol. At least when GSP talks with that thick ass accent I can get the jist of when hes saying lol


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

G_Land said:


> Yeah all I know is I could understand any of it lol. At least when GSP talks with that thick ass accent I can get the jist of when hes saying lol


I got a lot of practice when I used to listen to JP Dumont be interviewed when he played for the Sabres. Or Cote when he was on TUF, for that matter.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

luckbox said:


> "I am not Superman. I am Super Cheick Kongo."
> 
> No love for this one?


I almost spilled my beer when he said 2 funny:thumb02:


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

Chris Leben before fighting Anderson Silva: "I'm going to break his jaw and send him back to Japan where the competition isn't so stiff"


----------

